# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  DIY biến tần

## Gamo

Hello các bác,

Hôm trước tán dóc với cụ Nhật Sơn, cụ ấy "dụ dỗ" là tại sao ko tự làm 1 cái biến tần. Thế thì em cũng tò mò là ko biết có cụ nào đã làm chưa, xin chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để em học hỏi với?

Em dự kiến là dùng 1 transformer + chỉnh lưu 220v AC thành 110v DC. Sau đó dùng 6 con MOSFET làm H-Bridge + IR2104 + opto + microcontroller là xong? Nếu thế thì đơn giản quá nên em cũng hơi nhột, các cao thủ có ý kiến gì ko ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu những gì mày liệt kê ra mà làm được con biến tần thì VN sắp có máy lạnh inverter made by GAMO heheheh hi vọng mày làm được chứ mấy cái biến tần nó phức tạp quá , tau muốn nó đơn giản dễ xài như cái dimmer chỉnh quạt vậy.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để xem có sư phụ nào chỉ ko đã. Mà tao nghĩ tao làm biến tần chạy motor thì còn có khả năng chứ máy lạnh thì thua à  :Wink: )

Test biến tần 12v đây 



Ở góc độ nào đó thì tau nghĩ biến tần giống như 1 con AC servo driver mà ko cần hồi tiếp.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà có nhiều dự án quá mà chư thấy hoàn công cái nào. Bắt đầu là step driver, close loop step driver, alpha step driver clone, ac servo driver, dc servo driver.... giờ là vfd.

Em thấy trước khi làm close loop thì làm trước vfd, step driver Ok trước. Nó là tiền thân của close loop đấy ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Ắc... ku CKD dạo này nhậu nhiều quá hay sao mà cứ quăng gạch tau suốt vậy. Quê rồi nha.

Mấy cái step driver với servo driver có gì đâu mà khoe. Anh em nào mà chả làm được step & servo driver. Đẳng cấp thì chưa bằng sư phụ Nhật Sơn nhưng cũng đủ dùng cho công việc rồi.
Step driver: 1200rpm, 24v, (đương nhiên là không tải rồi)



Servo driver: PID với auto tuning, software đi kèm, velocity & acceleration control



Test touch sensor, bổ sung tính năng theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.



Máy in phẳng



Làm xong không dám khoe, sợ cha CKD quăng gạch  Chuẩn G7 hay Vườn Chuối gì thì cũng không cần. Đủ kéo con CNC bằng step, pick & place bằng servo. Còn closed loop driver thì tạm thời phải chạy được con spindle 120,000rpm của lão Nam đã. Nếu ko chạy được con spindle đó thì chẳng cần closed loop driver.

Con 120,000rpm spindle cần biến tần 3333Hz, 150v. Đã mua được biến tần Yaskawa Varispeed 646 rồi nhưng kẹt là không có manual nên ko set hiệu điện thế được >.< => có khả năng cao là phải DIY biến tần.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Phải có thằng theo chọt chọt thì mới xì ra chứ.
Làm xong rồi giấu, không có tinh thần chia sẽ gì ráo. Chán lão ghê  :Frown:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ở đây toàn cao thủ ngọa hổ tàng long, nhưng mà mấy cái trên đã tám nhiều trong các mục tương ứng mà. Có điều có vẻ bà con ít quan tâm thôi.

1. Điều khiển Servo: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/21...ll=1#post23211
2. Điều khiển Step: hồi ngày xưa, cứ tưởng step driver nào cũng có chừng đó chuyện, chỉ có lăn tăn là ko hiểu vì sao driver mình viết step chạy kêu rầm rầm mà tốc độ như con rùa, ko như trong máy in. Sau nhờ cụ Nhật Sơn mà trình điều khiển step tiến bộ vượt bậc. http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/58...anh-step-drive
3. Còn làm PCB printer thì khuyên là không nên vì sẽ bị điên sớm. Nhưng nếu ai thích thì có thể tham khảo vụ in pcb bằng máy in, bài này tương đối đầy đủ nhất: http://www.instructables.com/id/Conv...PCBs/?ALLSTEPS

----------


## Nam CNC

ai biểu mày là gà mờ thì ai thèm quan tâm , chẳng hạn gà công nghiệp hay gà móng đỏ thì anh em quan tâm liền chứ gì

----------


## Gamo

Chà, có lý ta, chắc phải nhờ Ếch Min nâng cấp nick thành Gà Móng Đỏ quá

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra thì dạo này có vẻ thấy các bác ít khoe hàng. Nên em tò mò có cách nào dụ dỗ các bác show hàng ko? 

Em nghe có nhiều món ngon, mà không thấy các bác khoe như: con máy phay kim loại zero runout của lão Nam, driver ko tiếng động của cụ Nhật Sơn, sản phẩm CNC của Diyodira, con máy cắt Plasma/Oxy Gas của CKD, xưởng chuyên nghiệp bác Luyến, cô thư ký của Biết Tuốt...?

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

biến tần đặc chủng rất cần thiết, em ủng hộ cụ gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cái gì có thì khoe thì khoe hết rồi cụ Gà ơi!
Em nhắc cụ là muốn cụ tập trung.. làm cái nào ra ngô ra khoai cho a/e còn có sản phẩm made in VN mà dùng. Nếu không thích kinh doanh, không muốn bán thì cho tặng em cũng được. Hí hí

Chứ em là dân ngoại đạo.. cơ khí nên điện đóm, lập trình gì đó em chỉ chém gió cho vui thôi. Chứ mấy môn đó có làm được trò gì đâu. Cơ khí thì làm máy chạy chính xác & êm không bằng của bác Nam CNC, đẹp thì chẵng bằng mấy anh em chế máy khác nên tạm thời.. không dám khoe tiếp. Đang âm mưu mấy con hoành tá tràng.. nhưng khi nào xong mới khoe hehe.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em thanks cho cái đoạn này "không muốn bán thì cho tặng em cũng được. Hí hí"

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...#ixzz3TF1xQ57r

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tính thử rồi, thương mại hóa mấy món bình thường như servo driver hay step driver nhắm ko đọ lại các bác TQ & Q8 được. Tính thử nhé: ví dụ như step driver
1. 4 bộ H-Bridge (mosfet + driver): 100K/bộ => hết 400K
2. Board ARM Cortex M3: 200K/bộ
3. Vỏ hộp + linh tinh: 100K
=> giá sản xuất ra đã là 700K/bộ thì đấu sao lại mấy chú Leadshine cũ hay Alphastep 
Giá DC Servo Driver thì cũng xấp xỉ như vậy
Ở góc độ đơn giản thì cứ TB6560 mình khó cạnh tranh. Ở góc độ tầm trung thì vướng Leashine, Alphastep cũ, tầm cao thì thua đồ mới từ HSB đến Alphastep.
Thật ra với lại cái chính là thị trường nếu chỉ lanh quanh anh em thì ko đủ để bù chi phí nghiên cứu cho nó đàng hoàng + support. 

Do đó nghiên cứu các món trên chủ yếu là để cho biết & phục vụ nhu cầu của cty thôi. Anh em ai cần gì thì làm giúp chứ thương mại hóa sợ hơi chua >.<
Đang tính bắt chước lão Nam Sờ Pín, kiếm 1 cái ngách của thị trường để nhảy vào mà chưa nghĩ ra.

----------


## nhatson

ngách số 1, biến tần chạy PAM cho mấy cái spin hf của cụ NAM
http://www.sycotec.eu/fileadmin/user...yDrive4424.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thanks bác. Con biến tần này độc ta. Hiệu điện thế thấp & high frequency. Cái này ứng dụng điều khiển gì vậy bác?

----------


## trung_tuan

Theo e là mình làm đuợc hết đấy chứ, ko có j là ko làm được, người VN ta thông mình mà. Vấn đề là làm được đến đâu thui. Cứ lấy sản phẩm của các hãng là thang điểm 10 thì chúng ta làm thì chắc cũng chỉ được 2-3 là nhìu lém rùi. Như vậy là cũng có sự thành công rùi đó chứ. Nếu có đam mê thì hãy theo đuổi, rùi ta sẽ học được nhìu cái hay hơn khi ta theo đuổi nó

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, thanks bác. Con biến tần này độc ta. Hiệu điện thế thấp & high frequency. Cái này ứng dụng điều khiển gì vậy bác?


chạy spindle của lão nam ah, 120k, 200k, 480k rpm  :Smile: 
anh cũng đang vướng vụ setting cái biến tần chay 1600hz mờ

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Theo e là mình làm đuợc hết đấy chứ, ko có j là ko làm được, người VN ta thông mình mà. Vấn đề là làm được đến đâu thui. Cứ lấy sản phẩm của các hãng là thang điểm 10 thì chúng ta làm thì chắc cũng chỉ được 2-3 là nhìu lém rùi. Như vậy là cũng có sự thành công rùi đó chứ. Nếu có đam mê thì hãy theo đuổi, rùi ta sẽ học được nhìu cái hay hơn khi ta theo đuổi nó


em ko nghĩ đồ hãng, bản prototype nó được 10 điểm, mà hãng cang lơn ko chắc là đã xịn, lí do là kỹ sư cũng làm công ăn lương, > đảm bảo sẽ kiếm được nhiều điểm có thể cải tiến

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em nghĩ đó là quy luật 80-20 thôi. Chúng ta có thể làm đến 80% cái bọn Tây làm, còn 20% còn lại thì tốn tiền & tốn thời gian nên chúng ta ko có cửa làm thôi.
"Cơm áo không đùa với khách thơ", làm ăn thì cũng phải tập trung vào thứ gì sinh ra lợi nhuận

Em cũng nghĩ là chúng ta ko xa lắm so với bọn Tây đâu. Ví dụ: step driver & servo driver em đã test vài loại của các chú Tây, kế cả đồ công nghiệp thì kết luận là đồ điện công nghiệp của Tây mà đời cũ thì chưa chắc bằng đồ chơi Made In China/Made In Việt Nam đời mới đâu.  Để lúc nào rảnh, sẽ post vài bài so sánh cho bà con vào chém.

Chuyện ngoài lề mà tới giờ em vẫn còn cay cú & cạch luôn chú Philips: hồi khoảng năm 2003-2004, em mua tại hãng Philips tại Singapore 1 cái nồi cơm điện, đẹp & tướng ngon lắm. Xài được vài tháng hư, tiền taxi đi bảo hành còn quá cha tiền mua cái mới. Thế là phải quay lại cái nồi cơm điện thời siinh viên mang từ VN sang, hơn 5 năm vẫn chạy tốt.

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, em nghĩ đó là quy luật 80-20 thôi. Chúng ta có thể làm đến 80% cái bọn Tây làm, còn 20% còn lại thì tốn tiền & tốn thời gian nên chúng ta ko có cửa làm thôi.
> Với em, cái chính là "cơm áo không đùa với khách thơ" >.<


em ko nghĩ vậy, kte khó khăn hơn, nhà giàu nó nghĩ cách chưa chắc là hay hơn nhà nghèo nghĩ cách
theo pan 80/20 thì các hãng tư nhân ở usa ko có cơ hội thành group roài, mà thấy từ gara nó thành group hoài mờ  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

245usd stepper killer

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

:Wink:  bác có con này ko? bữa nào show hầng anh em xem với

----------


## nhatson

> bác có con này ko? bữa nào show hầng anh em xem với


em ko suu tầm con này ah  :Smile: 
cụ nghiến cứu thì đầu tư đi, roài cho em sờ tí

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gamo
https://akpc806a.wordpress.com/2013/...b-and-stm32f4/
http://johanneshuebner.com/quickcms/...n-site,14.html

----------


## Gamo

Holy.... thank kiu cụ Nhật Sơn nhe!

----------

